# A few pictures from today



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

Tipsy









Takoda

















CP









Takoda and Bandit









Anya


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Your cats all look so content and well looked after  They are really lovely. Also you have such a lovely array of furniture for them - how lucky they are


----------



## 4cats&counting (Jan 20, 2005)

aww look at all those beautiful kitties! :luv


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Very beautiful cats. I love the way Tipsy is sleeping. 
How adorable. 

:cat


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Your cats are way too cute for their own good


----------



## harley's mom (Nov 29, 2004)

you know I just love your babies!! :luv


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

harley's mom said:


> you know I just love your babies!! :luv


hehe thank you!


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

they are all so beautiful but Takoda is amazingly beautiful...god he's beautiful!

I love their little tree and how it's covered in fur...we all know it's summer. :roll:


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

reeeeka said:


> they are all so beautiful but Takoda is amazingly beautiful...god he's beautiful!
> 
> I love their little tree and how it's covered in fur...we all know it's summer. :roll:


hehe, yep, until fall hits and the kitties start getting their winter coats, the kitty trees here stay covered in fur! I need to go vacuum them all down, but just my lucky yesterday my dang vacuum died on me! :evil:


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

TxnKats said:


> reeeeka said:
> 
> 
> > they are all so beautiful but Takoda is amazingly beautiful...god he's beautiful!
> ...


I guess we have to deal with fur unless we want furless cats :roll:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Wonderful photography!! Not to mention adorable subjects.


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

BEAUTIFUL  

I love them all, especially the first one...that is so sweet  I love sleeping cats!

More piccies more  I love your cats

Eva x


----------



## Zoe&Nuny's Mom (Nov 30, 2004)

Beautiful cats and your CP looks exactly like my Zoe.


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

Gorgous cats.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Such cute pics! The one of CP cracked me up -- he looks like such a ham there!  Is Ono with you yet?


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

ForJazz said:


> Such cute pics! The one of CP cracked me up -- he looks like such a ham there!  Is Ono with you yet?


CP is a ham. hehe

Kate will be down to pick up Padmé and Brownie in a little less than 2 weeks, she'll bring me Ono at that time. FINALLY! hehe

I never should have let him leave my house when they visited last November! hehehe


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

they must have a ball together!! beautiful cats


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

beautiful markings


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

TxnKats said:


> Kate will be down to pick up Padmé and Brownie in a little less than 2 weeks,


I thought David said that Brownie wasn't going anywhere?


----------

